# Me 109 in colour



## v2 (Feb 27, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAkUn6Zhh3w_


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool !!!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 27, 2007)

Those Pilots look like good fellows.

The BF 109 sure was a head bumper at first.

The music matches the planes well. Scary.


----------

